# Experienced Snow Operations Manager Needed



## Shari Dalziel (Aug 10, 2011)

Vernon Hills, IL. Do you have experience as a *Snow Commander*? Are you a take charge person who likes the challenge of a snow storm? We are expanding our snow production management and landscape management team and have an immediate opening for an experienced leader. This year round, hands-on position will start with snow team organization and preparedness responsibilities. During a snow event, you will direct the labor force and equipment utilization at our commercial customer sites. After the snow season, you will manage our commercial maintenance crews in all operations performed throughout the landscape season.

10-15 years experience in snow plow services and landscape management. Clean driving record, MVR required. Ability to communicate in Spanish a plus. NON SMOKING OFFICE.

To be considered for this opportunity, please submit your cover letter and resume with salary history/requirements to jamesmartinassociates.com/chicago-landscape-careers.


----------

